# New building on the SP



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,

A new structure went in today on the Shasta Pacific. It is a 1930's era flight hanger named for a train buddy that passed away last year.

Some of you may remember the D & M logging/lumber layout pictures I posted a couple years ago. The layout belonged to my friend Mel, who was not 
only a large scale train enthusiast, but a life long aviation buff. Army Air corp during the second War, private pilot, and model plane builder.

I had a corner on the bench that seemed just right for a partial building to go. The two sides you see are the finished sides the other two sides are blank 
as they are at the back edge of the table top. The small toy plane ( Christmas tree ornament I think) was in some train stuff that I helped Mel's wife 
dispose of. I thought it would make a great advertising sign for the flight service.

Now that this building is in place I can finish the landscaping in this area.

Thanks for your time.
Rick Marty


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Great idea Marty. Sorry about your friend. I have several from that era. One, now gone, was pilot of a B-24 that erroneously bombed Switzerland. Got an appropriate "commendation" from FDR himself. hehe!


----------

